# FMA schools?



## theneuhauser (Sep 7, 2002)

just out of curiosity.
i would like to visit a fma school if there's one in my area. does anyone know of one in or around phoenix, az?


----------



## bloodwood (Oct 6, 2002)

theneuhauser,

Try Sam Buot, he is a Balintawak instructor in Phoenix. He is about 65 years old and cousin to Balintawak GM Tedy Buot.

sambuot@aol.com


----------



## K Williams (Oct 8, 2002)

Do a search on the following website:

http://142.58.12.77:8080/FMA/


----------



## Tom Caulfield (May 11, 2003)

You' re welcome to see us at 247 N. Litchfield Rd. Goodyear, Az. 623-932-4227.  

Classes in Lapu Lapu Vinas Arnis, Tues & Thurs 8pm-?

Go west on I-10 to litchfield rd exit. go left 1 mile we're on the Left S.E corner of Litchfield Rd & Van Buren.


----------

